# Train TV Shows



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

I've come across a couple of TV shows about trains, toy and real. They are both on the RFD channel, Direct TV channel 345. I'm not sure if you can get the channel on cable (guess it depends on the cable system) or Dish Network. The two shows are:

*I Love Toy Trains*: 1/2 hour show, showing different layouts. They have been doing a series on Lionel layouts.

*Trains and Locomotives*: This hour long show follows different lines as well as highlights from steam shows. At times it can get a little boring, but overall is pretty good. 

I don't think either show has a regular time, I have them set on the DVR. Trains and Locomotives is on again on Monday at 5pm CST. Just thought I would pass it on for all train lovers here.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

We pick up old videos of the "I Love Toy Trains" show at our local library for free ... our kids love them ... me too!

Also ...

PBS TV has a great show "Tracks Ahead" that features trains and layouts both real and model...

http://www.tracksahead.net/


TJ


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Tracks Ahead Rules!*

Hey TJ. We've been watching "Tracks Ahead" for ages.....it used to be on Milwaukee Public TV and I remember Ward Kimball( Cartoonist for Disney....see the Train action in Dumbo!) showing off his Huge Lionel collection from Florida I believe.....long time favorite indeed!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mit (Feb 12, 2010)

PBS (public Broadcasting Stations) Used to have a train show on every Sat/sun. NOt sure if on anymore since they where required to go digital I lost Pbs stations (thanks Federal govt, made me lose my cartoons  but how where to konw 30 yrs ago when u passed the law) But the ones i saw where cool , they showed everything from real yards to collector sets to major exhibits.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Mit,

Sounds like you might have been watching Tracks Ahead.

I lost two good PBS stations, too, when everything flipped to digital last year. Big bummer.

TJ


----------



## Simplexbike123 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ill, I also DVR those two shows. I then copy them to disk just to look at when I feel like it. I really like the model railroading show.

One thing I would like to see though, and that is a layout aimed at the guy who doesn't have a ton of multi thousand dollar trains. Just a simple Lionel/Marx/American Flyer layout with some of the less expensive trains.

However, that is not to say that the program isn't great. It is, and very interesting. I can learn a lot about scenery from it.

All have a great day, even if it is Monday.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*I'm Showing My Age!*

CBS had Bob Keeshan on "Captain Kangaroo" and they would pull out the giant Lionel layout with the Santa Fe "Super Chief" and the entire cast Bunny Rabbit,Mr. Moose, Mr. Green Jeans and Dancing Bear would be decked out in Lionel striped Engineer hats and kerchiefs. Now that was vintage!!:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I grew up on Cap'n Kangaroo, Romper Room, Mr. Rogers. I had forgotten about the Super Chief ... good call there, MacD!

TJ


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

Speaking of Super Chief, that was the topic of today's Trains and Locomotives.

TJ, I'll look for the Tracks Ahead show on PBS, thanks for the heads up.

Simplex, I would love to copy some shows off the DVR, but I guess I'm not technologically advanced enough to figure out how. I can connect the DVR to the network and can see it from my laptop, but can't see the shows.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I think it's "off season" for Tracks Ahead, with new episodes due out in late 2010 or early 2011.


----------



## therailchannel (May 18, 2010)

According to John Koch of Green Frog Productions, who produced Tracks ahead, the show is out of production.


----------



## therailchannel (May 18, 2010)

As for a steady supply of railroad TV shows, has anyone looked at http://therailchannel.com? The programs are updated weekly.


----------



## therailchannel (May 18, 2010)

Ignore my previous post about Tracks Ahead. It was All Aboard that I was thinking of.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank goodness! I LIKE Tracks Ahead, and was looking forward to another season!


----------



## therailchannel (May 18, 2010)

Tracks ahead is a good show and has been running for years. I used to like watching All Aboard when it was on the air as well. I guess I'll have to call Green Frog and try to get All Aboard aired on The Rail Channel.


----------

